
WeWork’s Ousted CEO Adam Neumann Is Accused of Pregnancy Discrimination - SolaceQuantum
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/31/business/wework-neumann-discrimination-complaint.html
======
pl0x
>"Adam Nuemann referred to her maternity leave as a “vacation” or
“retirement,” and another high-level company official, Jennifer Berrent,
commented, “Wow, you’re getting big,” in front of a WeWork executive."

This is the most disgusting thing I've read so far about this entire WeWork
disaster. Why is Jennifer Berrent still at the company?

~~~
smt88
Neumann and his wife fired multiple people for completely arbitrary reasons.
This seems consistent with their other disgusting behavior. If you haven't
read about it, maybe spare yourself the frustration.

